# bluefin fishing in Cape Cod in a leading Korean fishing magazine in Korea



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Cape Cod is a special place for inshore bluefin. 
I introduced bluefin fishing in Cape Cod in a leading Korean fishing magazine in Korea.


----------

